# 9 Week Brittany On A Tie Out Stake?



## evan m (Apr 20, 2017)

Got my first bird dog two weeks ago.  He is coming along.

Does anyone see a problem with putting a 9 week old brittany on a tie out stake in the yard?  I saw some things on the internet it can be done as young as 8 weeks?

The first time do I do it just like the first time in the crate?  Put him to it and don't let him off until he settles down and sits a little while?


Thanks,

Evan


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2017)

Why not get a 10' X 10' kennel from tractor supply. 
Put a dog house in it. Cover the top with tin. ?


----------



## 28gage (Apr 21, 2017)

Would never even think of staking out an nine week old pup.


----------



## coveyrise (Apr 21, 2017)

I would let the pup just be a pup. This should be his happy time. Don't break his spirit. Make him as happy as you can. I love taking pups on walks. One of the best things in life.


----------



## GLS (Apr 21, 2017)

I was horrified when I first read the OP. I initially had visions of a pup being eaten alive by a stray pitbull in Evan's backyard next to a tire swing.  Evan's yard is fully fenced.  After hearing from him, it would be for brief periods when he wants to keep his 2 year-old son and puppy separated until he can work through the issues of the pup knocking his son down and playfully biting him with his needle teeth.   Right now the puppy jumps up and knocks his boy down while chewing on  him.  Evan's puppy comes from Carter Brittanys a first class kennel in Douglas County.  Here's my Willa on Steve Pickard's gang chain with her littermates 3 years ago July when we picked her up at 12 weeks.  Steve had just taken them out of a giant hamster wheel which supplies power to his house turning a 9Kw generator.  Gotta admit, the orange ones do look like hamsters and gerbils.









Gil


----------



## StevePickard (Apr 25, 2017)

I keep all my pups for at least 12 weeks before sending them to their new homes.  From 8 weeks until 12 weeks I regularly put the pups in crates/kennels and on chain gangs to get them use to both crates and the chain gang . A chain gang is the easiest way to get them used to being on a lead and after the first 15 minutes or so they settle down and are fine with it as you can see from the photo GLS posted of my (his) pup and siblings.  This is not for extended confinement but rather to get them use to what a lead is all about, and if they are going to a Field Trial or Hunting Test home they probably will be on a chain gang in the future for training or trialing/testing.  After they are good with the chain gang with their brothers and sisters pulling on then (and not a human pulling on them) I start leash training, which only takes a short while.  Typically when a buyer comes to pick up their pup, I walk the pup to them on a lead, which is usually to the amazement of the buyer. As GLS said, Evan was talking about short periods of time on the chain gang and by putting his 9 week pup on a chain gang under supervision, the pup will be fine and will be much easier to handle on a leash in just a short time.
 Just My Opinion, but it has worked for 4 litters.
Steve Pickard, Briarbuster Brittanys


----------



## evan m (Jun 30, 2017)

I appreciate all the advice.  I ended up putting Gus on the chain at about 16 weeks of age.  He was fine when I walked away the first time and didn’t bark or whine.  I thought he would really fight it.  I’ve never left him on more than 15-20 minutes and I’ve only done it a handful of times.  The second time I put him on it, when I took his snap off he just sat there for ten minutes or so.  I realized he thought he was still chained.  So I walked over and showed him the loose chain, and he trotted off.


----------

